# Clicks, pops, squeaks and beeps



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Why are there (almost) always random noises on classical recordings?

I can understand coughs and so on (annoying though they are) in live recordings but some sounds are really odd - what are they and how did they come to be there, particularly on studio recordings?!

What are your views?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

tempo said:


> Why are there (almost) always random noises on classical recordings?
> 
> I can understand coughs and so on (annoying though they are) in live recordings but some sounds are really odd - what are they and how did they come to be there, particularly on studio recordings?!
> 
> What are your views?


One of the best examples of noises in a studio recording are the earlier RCA analog versions of the Beethoven string quartets by T*he Guarneri Quartet* (in three multi-disc sets). I got them because I prefer the warm, analog sound of tape, as well as the performances (The Guarneri were considerably younger).

There is a down side, though; if you listen carefully, you can hear the creaking of wooden chairs, hum, buzzes, and general background noise (probably the air-conditioning).

Some of my *favorite* audience noise is in the Richter recording _*Richter in Spoleto.*_ There are cathedral bells ringing in the distance, and we hear Richter's footsteps treading the boards as he walks out to the applause, which quiets down, and he actually begins playing while the bells are still ringing! Shades of John Cage!

Throughout, we hear various coughs from the audience, and a very memorable auditorium back-door slam which resonates with plenty of deep bass. _The very idea!_ Actually, I used this door-slam to confirm my identification of the CD as being the same one I first heard on a vinyl Vox/Turnabout LP back in 1969. Through it all, Richter continues undisturbed, lost in the music.







..........................................


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a version of Beethoven String Quartets by Alban Berg and what I actually hear, especially on Op.59 no.2, might be some birds singing :lol: The same with an older Leonin record. I think I prefer them this way, you get a more "natural" sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I actually don't mind pops and clicks. Music is supposed to be "live." A recording can be so sterile that I forget it's humans creating it. 

Among my favorite recordings are the Vegh quartet's CD of Beethoven's Opus 132 quartet. It is somewhat overbalanced in that it sounds like the microphone is next to the cello. But personally, it makes me feel like I'm sitting behind him and eavesdropping on four old masters sharing their deep love for this music. 

Some noises are evocative. I have a recording of Wanda Landowska playing Scarlatti's Sonata K490 at the beginning of World War II, and you can hear antiaircraft guns in the background. Far from a sterile environment; this is music in a real world.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> O
> There is a down side, though; if you listen carefully, you can hear the creaking of wooden chairs, hum, buzzes, and general background noise (probably the air-conditioning).


How fun! I'll have to pull my CD out and listen for this.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> How fun! I'll have to pull my CD out and listen for this.


Use headphones!:lol:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

In some old and probably amateurish recordings of Richter's recitals there is more coughing going on than piano playing. It's like the Russian audience had a permanent coughing syndrome.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> I actually don't mind pops and clicks. Music is supposed to be "live." A recording can be so sterile that I forget it's humans creating it.
> 
> Among my favorite recordings are the Vegh quartet's CD of Beethoven's Opus 132 quartet. It is somewhat overbalanced in that it sounds like the microphone is next to the cello. But personally, it makes me feel like I'm sitting behind him and eavesdropping on four old masters sharing their deep love for this music.
> 
> Some noises are evocative. I have a recording of Wanda Landowska playing Scarlatti's Sonata K490 at the beginning of World War II, and you can hear antiaircraft guns in the background. Far from a sterile environment; this is music in a real world.


Reminds me of some Yudina recordings I've heard, in which there are bombings.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

i prefer humming


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ravndal said:


> i prefer humming


Reminds me how I prefer Pollini's humming over Gould's.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> Reminds me how I prefer Pollini's humming over Gould's.


Now _that's_ funny!

I'm reminded of the time a friend wanted to introduce Glenn Gould's music to his girlfriend, so as he went to do an errand, he left her in the car with one of GG's recordings. When he returned, it had become dark, and he noticed she was visibly shaken. When he asked what happened, she replied, "I couldn't concentrate on the music. There was some freak lurking around making noises."

Gould should come with a warning label.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> Now _that's_ funny!
> 
> I'm reminded of the time a friend wanted to introduce Glenn Gould's music to his girlfriend, so as he went to do an errand, he left her in the car with one of GG's recordings. When he returned, it had become dark, and he noticed she was visibly shaken. When he asked what happened, she replied, "I couldn't concentrate on the music. There was some freak lurking around making noises."
> 
> Gould should come with a warning label.


Haha! I can imagine it being quite creepy, if you have no former experience with GG


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

tempo said:


> Why are there (almost) always random noises on classical recordings?
> 
> I can understand coughs and so on (annoying though they are) in live recordings but some sounds are really odd - what are they and how did they come to be there, particularly on studio recordings?!
> 
> What are your views?


If you are "lucky" enough, a recording might have a split second or two of the conductor humming!


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

tempo said:


> Why are there (almost) always random noises on classical recordings?


Because they need to be "adapted" to this century. Many would pay hard money for classical recordings only with noise. Consonance is so boring, bleah !


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> If you are "lucky" enough, a recording might have a split second or two of the conductor humming!


If a few seconds is considered lucky, Colin Davis' Sibelius is a downright jackpot.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

I always hear Celibidache humming on Bruckner's, and he is quite loud especially at climaxes.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> If you are "lucky" enough, a recording might have a split second or two of the conductor humming!


I known Bernstein sings Mahler, but I don't know if you can hear him...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Originally Posted by tempo 
Why are there (almost) always random noises on classical recordings?



Renaissance said:


> Because they need to be "adapted" to this century. Many would pay hard money for classical recordings only with noise. Consonance is so boring, bleah !


Ha ha! Talk about getting blood out of a turnip! Who would have guessed that the thread title could be twisted into a modernist slur! I'd forgotten all about the perennial 'hatred of modernism' until you reminded me! Thanks for calling them "classical recordings," and thanks for shopping local!

Yes, it's true, I shell-out hard cash for the stuff. No need to discard consonance, either. I listen to all of it.

But technically, I must warn you: percussion is "noise." If you have a grudge against kettledrums and snare drums as well, this excludes a lot of traditional music, like Bolero.

No _1812 Overture_ for _you!_ It's got _noises_ in it!

---------------------------------->


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Renaissance said:


> I have a version of Beethoven String Quartets by Alban Berg and what I actually hear, especially on Op.59 no.2, might be some birds singing :lol: The same with an older Leonin record. I think I prefer them this way, you get a more "natural" sound.


On Julian Bream's Spanish Guitar Recital recording, during the opening of Granados you actually hear birds singing in the background. I think it fits extremely well with the warm-mellow and at times dreamy music.


----------

